# Hissing sound from outdoor natural gas meter



## shiyang100

Hello,

I happened to hear slightly hissing sound from outdoor gas meter. The sound changes with the gas draw. With furnace on, it is louder. Didn't smell strong odor. But it is cold and windy outside, so I might be wrong. Before calling gas company, anyone has the similar experience with this? Is that normal gas flow sound?

Thanks.


----------



## jmon

Yes, it is a normal sound depending on the gas draw. You would smell it if it were leaking gas. Then definitely report it.

To ease your concern, call the gas company and verify, pretty sure they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## Bud9051

You should call the gas company immediately. If it is normal they will know. If not they will be there asap or sooner. Seriously, no one hear can safely tell you to ignore it and I doubt the gas company will do so either. It is their business and they have people standing by for calls just like this. Call now!

Bud


----------



## shiyang100

Thanks for the suggestion.

I just did a test. I turned off all gas appliances, including furnace. There is no noise at all. With cooking stove on, little bit. With furnace on, louder. It is not crazy, just audible. I started to believe this has to do with the gas flow. 

Am I correct? If this is a leak, even I am using any appliance at home, there should still be hissing sound.


----------



## lenaitch

I and others think it is normal but if you want to sleep tonight, call your gas company. They will either respond or tell you it's normal.

At our first home, we had a patch of grass near the curb where I could not keep grass alive. I figured it was probably the contractor's garbage pit so I dug it up - nothing. Somebody mentioned maybe a gas leak so I called the company. As soon as they heard 'brown grass' they were out within the hour. At the other end of the stick, at the back of the property of our current house, I found a galvanized pipe with a cap attached by a small chain and was pushed over and lying on the ground. I had seen these before along pipelines so I called it in - twice. The second time the CSR said if it was important, they'd already know about it. Fine.


----------



## mikegp

My piping has what looks like a relief valve before the meter. If you stick your nose right up to it you can smell gas, but it's not actually actively coming out when I check. I always thought that it was normal. If I'm wrong I'll call them asap.


----------



## lawncareJoe

mikegp said:


> My piping has what looks like a relief valve before the meter. If you stick your nose right up to it you can smell gas, but it's not actually actively coming out when I check. I always thought that it was normal. If I'm wrong I'll call them asap.


----------



## lawncareJoe

I say call and get it checked out by gas company anyway. Better to be safe.


----------



## lawncareJoe

mikegp said:


> My piping has what looks like a relief valve before the meter. If you stick your nose right up to it you can smell gas, but it's not actually actively coming out when I check. I always thought that it was normal. If I'm wrong I'll call them asap.


I say Call gas company and get it checked out anyway. Better to be safe.


----------



## Bondo

lawncareJoe said:


> I say Call gas company and get it checked out anyway. Better to be safe.


Ayuh,..... It was 4 Years ago, Joe,......


----------

